# dierentuin



## kindlychung

It's not always easy to know when to use plural forms in Dutch. For example, zoo can be translated as diergaarde or dierentuin. Wouldn't dierengaarde and diertuin also make perfect sense?


----------



## Hitchhiker

20 years ago I was in Belgium as a student. There were, "new spelling" rules for Dutch at the time. The Belgian embassy here in Washington gave me a free book with the new spelling rules. Some works use their historic spelling and some words have their spelling based on what what considered logical. 

For example, grape juice was often spelled druivesap but the new spelling is druivensap, based on the fact that grape juice is normally made with many grapes. Logic isn't always applied to the spelling though. 

Certain words have certain spelling and they aren't flexible in their spelling. Some people refuse to use the new spelling for certain words or some words don't have well-known official spelling. Even native speakers don't always know all of the spellings as the rules aren't always consistent. The spelling rules are suppose to be strict though.


----------



## YellowOnline

_Diergaarde_... I don't think anyone has used that word since the 19th century. You will get very funny looks - and plenty of people not even understanding you - if you would use that in a conversation nowadays 

But yeah, the rules for those constructions are such a mess I'm not even going deeper into the subject here. A good illustration of why I refuse to even try is that you write _zonnebloem_ and not _zonnenbloem_ (sunflower), because there is only one sun. At least, if we limit the existence of suns to our solar system. Likewise, you write _Koninginnedag_ (Queen's Day) because there is only one queen. In this logic, the rule should be at least in Belgium _Koninginnendag_ (because there can be more than one queen). Etc. etc. etc.


----------



## Peterdg

Hitchhiker said:


> Even native speakers don't always know all of the spellings as the rules aren't always consistent.


I'd even say that there is not one native speaker who writes without spelling errors unless he/she uses a spelling checker or the famous "green book". Spelling in Dutch is a disaster.


----------



## ThomasK

Well, that aspect at least. And indeed, the change of spelling rules has forced many of us to change habits, and somehow that generates uncertainty - and new problems probably. . English spelling has a reputation of not being predictable at all (there are fifteen ways to spell the sound [i:]), and yet...


----------



## Brownpaperbag

YellowOnline said:


> _Diergaarde_... I don't think anyone has used that word since the 19th century. You will get very funny looks - and plenty of people not even understanding you - if you would use that in a conversation nowadays



We still use _diergaarde _in the Rotterdam area but that might be due to the fact that the dierentuin there is called _Diergaarde Blijdorp._..


----------



## eno2

Iemand moet eens een volksbeweging op gang brengen om de tussen-n te laten vallen. We spreken ze toch niet uit.


----------



## YellowOnline

eno2 said:


> Iemand moet eens een volksbeweging op gang brengen om de tussen-n te laten vallen. We spreken ze toch niet uit.



Al ben ik het er mee eens dat de huidige regels nergens op lijken: het is ook al tot in den treure betoogd dat fonetiek geen goede basis voor spelling is - daarvoor is er teveel variatie. Ik spreek bijvoorbeeld de "n" in _dierentuin_ zeker en vast uit, maar niet diezelfde "n" in _ziekenwagen_. Vermoedelijk omdat het mij bij een dierentuin duidelijk is dat het over een meervoud gaat - een dierentuin met één dier zou maar een triest zicht zijn - maar bij ziekenwagen - waar meestal slechts één patient in ligt - niet.


----------



## eno2

YellowOnline said:


> Al ben ik het er mee eens dat de huidige regels nergens op lijken: het is ook al tot in den treure betoogd dat fonetiek geen goede basis voor spelling is - daarvoor is er teveel variatie. Ik spreek bijvoorbeeld de "n" in _dierentuin_ zeker en vast uit, maar niet diezelfde "n" in _ziekenwagen_. Vermoedelijk omdat het mij bij een dierentuin duidelijk is dat het over een meervoud gaat - een dierentuin met één dier zou maar een triest zicht zijn - maar bij ziekenwagen - waar meestal slechts één patient in ligt - niet.


Ik geef toe bij mij hetzelfde. Zou ons  brein zich bliksemsnel realiseren  nog voor het uitspreken of het om een enkelvoud of meervoud gaat?  Niettemin wordt de tussen-n meestal niet uitgesproken (misschien méér door Vlamingen??)


----------



## bibibiben

YellowOnline said:


> Al ben ik het er mee eens dat de huidige regels nergens op lijken: het is ook al tot in den treure betoogd dat fonetiek geen goede basis voor spelling is - daarvoor is er teveel variatie. Ik spreek bijvoorbeeld de "n" in _dierentuin_ zeker en vast uit, maar niet diezelfde "n" in _ziekenwagen_. Vermoedelijk omdat het mij bij een dierentuin duidelijk is dat het over een meervoud gaat - een dierentuin met één dier zou maar een triest zicht zijn - maar bij ziekenwagen - waar meestal slechts één patient in ligt - niet.



Ik spreek de tussen-n zelden of nooit uit. Als ik 'm al uitspreek, dan is dat puur om fonologische redenen, niet om semantische. De n voorafgegaan door schwa [ə] zal ik alleen laten klinken als er een klinker op volgt.

Dus zonder n: ziekenwagen [zikəwaːɣə]

Maar met n: ziekenauto [zikənɑuto:]*

Als ik snel spreek, dreigt in _ziekenauto_ de n alsnog weg te vallen. De schwa wordt dan ook al snel verdonkeremaand: [zik(ə)ɑuto]. Niet helemaal zoals het hoort, maar in snel gesproken Nederlands zijn wel meer dingen te horen die niet helemaal in de haak zijn, zullen we maar zeggen.

*Mogelijk is [zikənʌuto:] een juistere transcriptie van mijn uitspraak. De Nederlandse au kent nogal wat variatie in de uitspraak. Mijn au klinkt niet helemaal standaard, vrees ik ...


----------



## Peterdg

Ik ben het eens met bibibiben. Als de "n" al wordt uitgesproken, is het om fonologische redenen.


----------



## eno2

Peterdg said:


> Ik ben het eens met bibibiben. Als de "n" al wordt uitgesproken, is het om fonologische redenen.


En wat betekent dat concreet?


----------



## Peterdg

"Zieke*n*auto" en "ziekewagen" gewoon omdat het beter bekt in het ene geval met n en in het andere geval zonder n.


----------



## eno2

Peterdg said:


> "Zieke*n*auto" en "ziekewagen" gewoon omdat het beter bekt in het ene geval met n en in het andere geval zonder n.


Tja vanzelf, om een  kwalijk hiaat te vermijden. Ik denk dat ik alleen nog een tussen- n schrijf als ik ze ook uitspreek en daarmee basta.


----------

